# -2
!

   :  -    , , -2, -3

      -2  ,   ,      .. (   .ru).  ,         . 
    .  ,   -2     . 
.

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   -2, -3  ".."          .  ,         ,     .

----------

! !   ,      .      .  -2, 2    . :    ""   ! ,   "" - -2  "",     ""  .    .,  "" !  : "  ....   "" ,    ,    .     ,      .  !"  :    ,     ,   "" ,    .   -  ,  -2       (  ,  . )?    ..   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    

" .  ", 2006, N 29

:        " -"?

:         ,    ,    -  (,   .).                    .
 . 160   ,          ,      (    ,    ..),      .
       ,   ,              -,    .
 452   ,             ,   ,   ,   ,        .
    ,     .         ,       .     ,      , -      .
 ,    11.11.1999 N 100 "              - "        (N -2).
   ". .",     .
   . 2    26.12.1995 N 208- "  "     ,             .                .
  " " ,       .   " -"     . ,                .

.
 " "

19.07.2006

       29.10.09    53-1649/2007-2-28 ,   ,         -2     .

----------

!!!!

----------

-   ..

----------

